# Carolina snowflake pattern?



## chass

Does anyone have a pattern for Carolina snowflakes? The ones that are made from basket weaving reed? I recently saw them in a magazine and thought they would be great for gifts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

found a Carol Duval show that had them. She used paper, but reeds would be just the same.

Those are really pretty. might have to try to make a few, myself!


----------



## chass

Thanks Wisconsin Ann. I'm not sure if mine will look that good. I do have a few months to practice. ha ha. Good luck to you also.


----------



## crazygoatgal

That is really cool! I had never heard of these before. Now I have one more thing to teach myself and I like the directions. I have some basket reed of different sizes. What would you recommend using?


----------

